# Ruger site letter for you



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

The Ruger website has set up to send off a letter for you to all your Senators, Representatives and local state politicians re the gun control issue.

This is very important to forward to all your pro-gun friends to prevent this so called assault weapons ban which is a push to register all weapons and eliminate semi auto handguns and rifles.

All at no cost to you. Please do it now. We must take a stand NOW! :thumbsup:

http://www.ruger.com/micros/advocacy/


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

That was easy


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Fast, easy and good idea.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*that was easy*

didn't hurt a bit....



doggfish

your best friend you have never met:thumbsup:


----------



## CH-47 DR. (Aug 11, 2009)

I sent mine and I'm telling friends to do the same.


----------

